# Laichhilfe für Kröten und Frösche



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2003)

Hallo,

in diesen Tagen wird es wieder voll am Gartenteich. Viele der __ Kröten und __ Frösche machen sich auf zum Teich um dort zu laichen.
In einigen Teichen haben die Tiere probleme, um abhilfe zu schaffen hier einige Tipps:

Ein wenig bewachsener Teich: Wenn der Teich wenig oder kaum bewachsen ist, können die Tiere ihr Laichschnüre nicht um die Halme wickeln. 
Dem kann man abhilfe schaffen, in dem man für die Zeit die die Tiere laichen, Äste (Kirschbaum oä) in den Teich stellt.
Damit habe ich gute erfahrungen gemacht, und die Laichhilfe wurde sehr gut angenommen.

Wenn der Teich steile Wände hat (Betonteich), haben es die Tiere schwer wieder aus den Teich zu kommen. Man kann dann beobachten, wie sie versuchen zu springen oder irgendwie hochzuhangeln. Die meisten verenden qualvoll im Teich. :cry: 
Den Tieren kann man helfen, indem man ein Brett nicht zu steil vom Boden an den Rand des Teiches legt. Unten muss das Brett mit einem Stein beschwert werden, weil es auftrieb hat. Auch diese Variante klappt fantastisch (bei mir jedes Jahr) seit dem habe ich keine toten Frösche oder Kröten mehr im Teich.

Gruß Axel


----------

